# FoCaL: need to remove camera license - help needed



## niels123 (Oct 25, 2017)

> The following error occured while trying to communicate with the License Management System:
> 
> The license contains too many camera serial numbers - please remove some



On reikan.co.uk I can click on login and scroll down to "Advanced License Information". There are 5 registered bodies and I can select a serial number, press backspace to make the field blanc, click the checkbox before:



> Your license can be updated a limited number of times (see the Updates Used field above). Each time you click the button below, you will use one of your updates. If you have used them all up you should contact Reikan may be required to purchase a Commercial license in order to make any further updates.
> 
> Please tick the box to confirm that you understand this information



Then I get: 


> Ooops. There seems to be a small problem. Could you return back to the page that you were just using and try again.
> 
> If the problem keeps happening, please use the contact form to let us know.



I need to calibrate my lenses on my new 5Ds R because I have a shoot tomorrow. Reikan doesn't answer and I can't find a telephone number 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2017)

I also have 5 cameras in my database, and have used 10 of my 15 updates. I don't remove a camera until I'm ready to add a new one because of the limited number of updates.

Make sure that you have not used all the updates.

*This functionality is deprecated and will soon be removed.*
*Please note:* If you have a new camera to license, you can do this within the FoCal software simply by attaching the camera to your computer, starting FoCal and clicking "Find & Connect". FoCal will offer to license your new camera and do all the necessary license updates for you.


License NameProductFoCal ProExpiry DateNeverPurchase ReferenceXXXXXXXXXXx*Updates Used**10 of 15*
 
Licensed Bodies
 
Body 1Body 2Body 3Body 4Body 5
 
Licensed System ID
 
System IDCE128....
 
License Code
 You can copy and paste the whole block below into the license entry box on the License form - you do not need to manually enter the name any more (from FoCal 1.2.2 onwards).


----------



## niels123 (Oct 25, 2017)

That part is now fixed. If I click the start button to start focus calibration, the software stops responding. If I try to do a target search, I get "LiveViewState: Action Timeout". 

Still running FoCal 2.2 because that's the latest version I can have with my license. Would it help to pay 28 pounds (ca. 40 usd) for another year of updates?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 25, 2017)

Try using the manual mode whereby you take a series of images at different AFMA and then feed them into FoCal.


----------



## niels123 (Oct 25, 2017)

I took an older laptop, installed Focal 2.2 on it and that one worked :-X

I have the feeling it is quite common to get strange errors from FoCal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2017)

niels123 said:


> I took an older laptop, installed Focal 2.2 on it and that one worked :-X
> 
> I have the feeling it is quite common to get strange errors from FoCal.



It is common to get errors, but restarting Focal usually clears them. Rarely, a computer restart is needed. The new version has some additional features, and supports more cameras, but bugs seem to still exist.

It sounds like you have it going. I have it installed on 3 computers, but only actually use it for afma on my old laptop.


----------

